# Site General > General Herp > Herp Broadcast >  Yet another python story...

## knott00

Yet again, heres a python news article...
This happened on June 25th, but the article was only published yesterday.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/news...ft-python.html

----------


## abuja

Aww...poor kitty :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears: ...poor kitty's family...The family shouldn't punish the python, but the owners!!

----------


## nixer

not to be cold hearted but why was the cats owner not ticketed for not properly housing their cat.

it was in the other guys yard

----------

_Clear_ (08-12-2009),_mainbutter_ (08-12-2009),_Qetu_ (08-13-2009),_Repsrul_ (08-15-2009),_stratus_020202_ (08-12-2009)

----------


## MattU

Seriously the cat shouldn't have been in the neighbors yard, from the sound of it. I wonder though, Replace the python with a dog would this have made news?

----------


## Denial

people need to keep there animals confined to there property! I dont feel bad at all for the cats owner. She should of kept it in her yard. Everyone wants to complain about the everglades burms why not complain about all the feral cats EVERYWHERE!

----------


## MasonC2K

Apparently none of you have ever owned a cat before. Very few people keep their cat's indoors all the time. And I tell you, it's hard to do. Trying to keep 2siamese inside is a hard task. There are also no laws for keepign cat's inside or leashed. Try leashing a cat. Can't be done.

If I undertand the article correctly, the snake was just allowed to roam the backyard? If that was the case, then it's the nsake owners fault for not properly housing the snake.

----------


## nixer

> Apparently none of you have ever owned a cat before. Very few people keep their cat's indoors all the time. And I tell you, it's hard to do. Trying to keep 2siamese inside is a hard task. 
> 
> If I undertand the article correctly, the snake was just allowed to roam the backyard? If that was the case, then it's the nsake owners fault for not properly housing the snake.


ive had many many cats...its your responsibility to keep your animals in your own property period! no matter what kind of animal it is pets or even farm animals

----------

_Clear_ (08-12-2009),_filly77_ (08-12-2009)

----------


## aaramire

Neither the cat nor the snake should have been outside at all.

----------

_Denial_ (08-10-2009),_filly77_ (08-12-2009),Muze (08-13-2009)

----------


## aaramire

> Apparently none of you have ever owned a cat before. Very few people keep their cat's indoors all the time. And I tell you, it's hard to do. Trying to keep 2siamese inside is a hard task. There are also no laws for keepign cat's inside or leashed. Try leashing a cat. Can't be done.
> 
> If I undertand the article correctly, the snake was just allowed to roam the backyard? If that was the case, then it's the nsake owners fault for not properly housing the snake.


And actually I have two cats right now, its not hard for me to keep them inside, because they have NEVER been outside! Nor should they, its not safe for them or for local wildlife like birds that they will kill. And I leash my cats.... its not hard to train them, they are smart.

----------


## MattU

Yep I've had a couple cats too, they never went outside

----------

_filly77_ (08-12-2009)

----------


## snakecharmer3638

I will admit I am not very fond of cats, mostly because I am allergic to them. But if I owned any animal that I was not able to secure and it some how was killed, then I would not try to blame others and prevent them from owning an animal that was within the confines of their property. If the snake had come onto their property and killed the cat then yes it is the snake owners fault. As stated in another post if the cat had gone into the yard and been killed by a dog would the cat owner be complaining? If the cat runs out into the street and gets hit by a car does the cat owner then go and try to pass laws to prevent people from driving down his street?

----------


## Denial

> Apparently none of you have ever owned a cat before. Very few people keep their cat's indoors all the time. And I tell you, it's hard to do. Trying to keep 2siamese inside is a hard task. There are also no laws for keepign cat's inside or leashed. Try leashing a cat. Can't be done.
> 
> If I undertand the article correctly, the snake was just allowed to roam the backyard? If that was the case, then it's the nsake owners fault for not properly housing the snake.


I own three cats and they are all properly housed away from my neighbors. Just because its a cat does not give it the right to free roam. because when something kills it all the owners want to wine because they couldnt keep there animal up

----------

_mainbutter_ (08-12-2009)

----------


## LaFilleClochette

its interesting how this has turned into a cat vs. python post. I have 2 cats..well 4 if you count ones at home with my parents. My cats at home are out door cats, but we live in a small town and the closest neighbors are across the street , with no one on either side for about half a mile. 

 My cats here, are both indoor cats because we're too close to too many streets and I'd be afraid of the cats getting run over. I love both cats and snakes- the cat's owners trying to get a law passed about pythons  is kinda stupid, I agree, but also blaming them for not leashing their cat is also kinda silly. Its a tragic accidents, but also not really news worthy I don't think. Cats get killed by many things every day, snakes are only a small part of it..I had a cat dissapear a few years back, but im not blaming the fisher,coyote, bird or what not. I was upset at my loss ( he was my fav) but that's life


just my 2cents

----------


## DarkComeSoon

y was the snake outside a cat has the right to be outside a 13 ft burmese python not some much who is the cat going to harm

----------

_LaFilleClochette_ (08-10-2009)

----------


## dsirkle

> Apparently none of you have ever owned a cat before. Very few people keep their cat's indoors all the time. And I tell you, it's hard to do. Trying to keep 2siamese inside is a hard task. There are also no laws for keepign cat's inside or leashed. Try leashing a cat. Can't be done.
> 
> If I undertand the article correctly, the snake was just allowed to roam the backyard? If that was the case, then it's the nsake owners fault for not properly housing the snake.


There are plenty of communities that have laws requiring a cat to be leashed or restrained in some manner if outside. I don't know what the laws in this community are. I doubt if the snake owner was in violation of any law if the snake was on his property, at least if this occurred within a fenced yard. As someone pointed out if this was a dog rather than a snake it wouldn't even be news. Cats and dogs that are allowed to roam free off of your property often meet an early demise. If you let your cat roam free you have to be ready to accept that It could be shot, hit by a car,poisoned, killed by an animal or any number of things. If you can't handle that you should keep it inside.

----------

_Denial_ (08-10-2009),_snakecharmer3638_ (08-10-2009)

----------


## HeartAche

> Apparently none of you have ever owned a cat before. Very few people keep their cat's indoors all the time. And I tell you, it's hard to do. Trying to keep 2siamese inside is a hard task. There are also no laws for keepign cat's inside or leashed. *Try leashing a cat. Can't be done.
> *
> If I undertand the article correctly, the snake was just allowed to roam the backyard? If that was the case, then it's the nsake owners fault for not properly housing the snake.


Thats actually very false. When our cat was around she was leash trained and didn't leave the yard. She wouldnt even walk outside of the gate or off of the front porch. 




> y was the snake outside a cat has the right to be outside a 13 ft burmese python not some much who is the cat going to harm


Who says that the snake doesn't have as much a right to be outside as the cat? IMO its the other way around. A wild animal[burm] should be outside while a domesticated animal[cat] should be inside.

In the end, I think the cat shouldn't have been in the yard & the burm REALLY shouldn't have been left unsupervised.

----------


## DarkComeSoon

the burmese is in captivity and it is 13 feet long it should not be allowed to free roam while a cat theres millions of cats on street no one gives a damn cause its not like they can coil around u kill u

----------


## knott00

> the burmese is in captivity and it is 13 feet long it should not be allowed to free roam while a cat theres millions of cats on street no one gives a damn cause its not like they can coil around u kill u


Bottom line is that the cat went someplace it wasn't supposed to have gone and won't be coming back. I see nothing wrong with that.  IMO the cat owners have no right to complain because their cat was on someone else's property. 

However the snake should hot have been out there either. It all sounds a little too convenient to me. Pesky neighbors cat comes too my yard all the time. Maybe does something destructive like sprays my house, digs in my flowerbeds, kills birds in my yard.  Let my 13 foot burm out when the cat is around and watch the cat "disappear". 

Unfortunately there are better ways of ridding yourself of the neighbor's pesky kitty.

----------


## Derrick13

Cats do not have a right to roam on property that is not owned by their owners, period. Thats how people lose them to traffic and obviousley to predators ( dogs snakes whatever) . Letting cats roam also destroys wildlife populations ( If you have a cat that stays on your property and eats mice thats ok by me, getting rid of a pest.) and othere pets such as chickens . Back when I was younger and lived on a farm we always had problomes with chicken killing cats. 

 When it comes down to it people are just pregidise ( or however you spell that word lol) towards reps. To leave a large snake like that unattended is bad yes but who knows, maybe the owner had to go get the phone or leave the snake alone for whatever reason for just afew moments. Even the cats owners said it was quick.

I own a ball and a cat, and love them both dearly.

----------


## Derrick13

> the burmese is in captivity and it is 13 feet long it should not be allowed to free roam while a cat theres millions of cats on street no one gives a damn cause its not like they can coil around u kill u


Demesticated cats are practically the number one invase animal to any food chain. I give a hell of a damn.

----------

_Denial_ (08-10-2009)

----------


## DarkComeSoon

im not going to argue anymore but i will leave you with wise words.  
"If the glove don't fit, you must acquit."

----------


## blackcrystal22

> Apparently none of you have ever owned a cat before. Very few people keep their cat's indoors all the time. And I tell you, it's hard to do. Trying to keep 2siamese inside is a hard task. There are also no laws for keepign cat's inside or leashed. Try leashing a cat. Can't be done.
> 
> If I undertand the article correctly, the snake was just allowed to roam the backyard? If that was the case, then it's the nsake owners fault for not properly housing the snake.


I've owned 5 cats in the last 10 years. My boyfriend has owned 7 cats in the last 7 years. All were indoor cats, never seen the outdoors. It's far better that way. My uncles cat has gone through at least 4 separate vet visits from raccoon/cat/dog bites or nasty parasites from being outside.

Very few is very wrong. Most of the people I know keep their cats indoors for obvious safety reasons. When in rural areas, not as much, but that makes much more sense.

The owners, not the animals, are the ones to blame. They shouldn't be trying to ban all 'pythons' just because they ate their cat. That's their own fault. It could have been eaten by a dog, coyote or many other wild animals. It shouldn't be in the other neighbors yard, and the burm should not have been put outside.
A mammal is a mammal to a snake. It's going to attempt eat a mammal that it can get its mouth around if possible, whether it's a cat, dog, mouse, rabbit, or even a child.

----------


## kazboots

I love cats and snakes but quite frankly the snake was on its own property so I don't see how it or the owner can be blamed. Also I have seen cats that have attacked large dogs so how do you know the cat didn't start it and the snake finished it. There were no eyewitnesses they only heard sounds.
Granted the snake should have been supervised but that might not have saved the cat from injury just from being eaten and they would have still blamed the snake. And not that many owners are going to wrestle a 13ft python in feeding mode for the body of a dead cat. I would try because I wouldn't know what the cat was carrying and wouldn't want my snake to get sick but not everybody would.
As for keeping cats indoors I foster and have my own cats so I have anywhere between 6-12 cats at any time and they are all indoors, I have 6 litter boxes(including a lovely electric one) to change constantly plus any who are crated in quarantine have their own litter box but they are all strictly indoors. Also I do have a cat that I use for animal demonstrations that has to be *leashed* so it can be done and I am working on training a second. 
If I lived in the country I would probably have a few barn cats but if they were killed off the property I would not blame anybody for an accident, I would only be upset if it was poisoning or shooting or something deliberate.
Any of you who have a snake large enough to kill a cat or small dog, say you are in your fenced yard taking pictures of your snake or scrubbing them in a kiddie pool or what not and a cat/dog darts through your yard and gets attacked is that your fault? Now I doubt my Shiroko would do anything because if it doesn't smell like a rat it is irrelevant to him and he would probably hide from the sudden movement but if he did attack then I don't think it would be his fault or mine, MY snake has a right to be in MY yard.

----------

_Denial_ (08-10-2009)

----------


## Denial

I love cats and snakes. But I feel if you have any animal it needs to be confined to your property no matter what it is. Ive had neighbors call animal control on me many times because I have siberian huskys who LOVE cats. And my neighbors dont keep there cats up and they come into my yard well once they get here very few ever make it out before one of the sibs snatch them up. And I feel im not at fault for that. If they come into my yard. My neighbors should keep them confined to there property!

----------


## seercirra

> Aww...poor kitty...poor kitty's family...The family shouldn't punish the python, but the owners!!


not at all. the python owners did nothing wrong. the python was on their property.

its actually rediculous because the cat was on the neighbours property when it was attacked.
well wtf, the same happens hundreds of times a year with dogs. this is so stupid. 

put your effin cat on a leash, or atleast dont complain when it wonders into someone else's property and ends up eaten.

----------


## abuja

> not at all. the python owners did nothing wrong. the python was on their property.
> 
> its actually ridiculous because the cat was on the neighbours property when it was attacked.
> well wtf, the same happens hundreds of times a year with dogs. this is so stupid. 
> 
> put your effin cat on a leash, or atleast dont complain when it wonders into someone else's property and ends up eaten.


I wouldn't mind it if the cat had gotten inside the house and gotten eaten. The owners should be punished for irresponsible care of their python by keeping outside where it mess up the ecosystem. The owners, either way, shouldn't keep their python outside, I'd still say this even if a cat hadn't gotten eaten.

----------


## mainbutter

> Apparently none of you have ever owned a cat before. Very few people keep their cat's indoors all the time. And I tell you, it's hard to do. Trying to keep 2siamese inside is a hard task. There are also no laws for keepign cat's inside or leashed. Try leashing a cat. Can't be done.
> 
> If I undertand the article correctly, the snake was just allowed to roam the backyard? If that was the case, then it's the nsake owners fault for not properly housing the snake.


We have had a cat in the family for quite a while, and has been allowed outside on rare occasions.

We do leash the cats when they roam outdoors.  It most certainly can be done.

We NEVER let the cats explore unattended, and they never get outside unleashed.

----------


## dr del

Hi,

And there is already a petition circulating to control  snakes "in memory of Wilbur".  :Mad: 

Sometimes people make so flaming mad - usually when there is a "y" in the day.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


dr del

----------


## eclipsesmommy

sadly in places where people live close to eachother stuff like this is bound to happen. i agree that the python owner should have been keeping a closer eye on the snake, after all its a snake not a dog or cat that will come back when you call it. poor kitty, it was very pretty but it was probably a nice snack for the python! too bad they couldnt have been friends like when you see dogs with baby deer and stuff like that. if you read the end of the article where it mentions how a toddler was killed by a python, it truly shows how dangerous big snakes can be and owners should be under strict conditions including keeping the snake in a confined area. (how was the owner going to get the snake back in the house anyways ? carry it??) but a licensing system wouldnt help a darn thing. this snake owner should have been more considerate of the dangers and aware of the snakes power ! i woulda chopped the snakes head off if that was my kid being strangled and im a snake lover !

----------


## seercirra

> Hi,
> 
> And there is already a petition circulating to control  snakes "in memory of Wilbur". 
> 
> Sometimes people make so flaming mad - usually when there is a "y" in the day. 
> 
> 
> dr del


yes, here is the website http://www.justiceforwilbur.co.uk/Ju...bur_/Rant.html

and the petition:
http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/no-to-pythons/

note:
the petition has 3,500 votes. and its to ban *all pythons and boas*. the guy running with this is an idiot.

i emailed him and tried to be cordial about it:




hi,

first and foremost i'd like to say that i'm sorry for the loss of your cat.

i've never owned a cat but i have had many pets pass and its always very sad.

i do disagree with your case though - at-least to some degree.

if you allow your cat to go on to other people's property then it is very hard for you to have much defence if something happens to the cat on that other persons property.
i know its in a cats nature and i wouldn't like to see cats locked up either, i disagree with the idea of "inside cats". but unfortunately, outside = nature. and you can't blame nature for doing what it does. - and snakes are more native to england than cats. there are few if any native species of cat in england, and yet you don't see the mouse owners campaigning about it. 

your case is sad because its unusual and you must feel like the most unlucky person in the world. but really there's no difference between it and the multitude of cats which are caught and killed by dogs each year. your case just stands out more because it happens to have been a snake which did it. to ask for a change in the law against snakes is, i feel, extremely unfair and unwarranted.

there are also a couple of issues with your petition which are completely unjust and outright wrong.

they are also reasons why your petition will fail.


you seem to have no concept of breeds of snake.
a burmese is a completely different creature from a ball python and yet you are trying to ban them all in a single sweeping move.

burmese are aggressive in nature, and balls aren't. burmese grow upto 15ft, and ball's grow to a maximum of 6. a burmese can kill a person, whereas a ball is truly harmless - unless your a mouse.
you also ask for a boa constrictor ban which is unwarranted as boa constrictors don't get much larger than 8ft and have no capacity to kill an adult. also, a large dog is more of a threat to any children you have, by far. 


the only snakes which a licence may be considered for should be the burmese pythons and reticulated pythons. there are 39 species of boa and even the largest has never been known to eat people. there would be a strong reason to ban large anaconda's if it weren't for the fact that providing sufficient and relatively cheap housing for them in the UK is neigh impossible.

in summary,
im very sorry for the loss of your cat.
but, i think your petition is misguided on many levels. and is actually quite ill thought out because if its successful then you will be relieving many people of their much loved pets for absolutely no reason at all. as a pet owner who'se lost a pet -- i'd have thought that would be the last thing you'd want to do.

thanks for reading, i hope it makes you consider things a little more.

cheers.

----------


## seercirra

> sadly in places where people live close to eachother stuff like this is bound to happen. i agree that the python owner should have been keeping a closer eye on the snake, after all its a snake not a dog or cat that will come back when you call it. poor kitty, it was very pretty but it was probably a nice snack for the python! too bad they couldnt have been friends like when you see dogs with baby deer and stuff like that. if you read the end of the article where it mentions how a toddler was killed by a python, it truly shows how dangerous big snakes can be and owners should be under strict conditions including keeping the snake in a confined area. (how was the owner going to get the snake back in the house anyways ? carry it??) but a licensing system wouldnt help a darn thing. this snake owner should have been more considerate of the dangers and aware of the snakes power ! i woulda chopped the snakes head off if that was my kid being strangled and im a snake lover !


i pity the cat but the owner is an idiot. going on a pointless and unjust one man crusade at the heavier end of 30 years old just because he can't keep his emotions in check and realise that nature is nature and unfortunately sometimes things eat eachother is just sad.

if his cat ate a neighbours rat, i'm sure he'd see the monstrous stupidity in asking to ban all cats. but he's so incapable of keeping a level head and emotionally overwhelmed that he's gone on this militarized solo program to ban all pythons. 

people like this are the reason we have wars. honestly.

----------


## Dragoon

I have no sympathy for either owner.  Who here would leave their snake out in the yard to the point where they wouldn't see a cat near the snake or being eaten?  The only reason the owner of the snake wasn't fined was because it happened on his property, the people on both sides of the issue are idiots.

----------


## seercirra

> I have no sympathy for either owner.  Who here would leave their snake out in the yard to the point where they wouldn't see a cat near the snake or being eaten?  The only reason the owner of the snake wasn't fined was because it happened on his property, the people on both sides of the issue are idiots.


yes absolutely, although if the snake owner was sure that his garden was secure, and was only gone for a minute to get a drink before returning to enjoy the sun or something.. its understandable. he can't predict what neighbours cats are going to do. especially ones that live half a street down the road (as is the case here).

----------


## dr del

Hi,

I sent this email;




> Hello,
> 
> Firstly I would like to offer my sympathies for the loss of your pet.
> 
> I am slightly dissapointed however to find you wish to inflict this pain ten-fold on myself. :-(
> 
> I feel strongly that your neighbour should not have had his animal unsupervised in his garden for its own good let alone Wilburs.
> 
> I have to say however, in all fairness, that you yourself were not supervising Wilbur either.
> ...


I know it probably won't help but I had to at least try.


dr del

----------

_blushingball419_ (08-13-2009),_icygirl_ (08-14-2009)

----------


## americangypsy

> Neither the cat nor the snake should have been outside at all.


I agree unless they are supervised  ,although i do have one cat that has escaped a couple times , But he was born in a barn. lol 
 :Sheepish:   :Sheepish:   :Sheepish:   :Sheepish:

----------


## sg1trogdor

> Apparently none of you have ever owned a cat before. Very few people keep their cat's indoors all the time. And I tell you, it's hard to do. Trying to keep 2siamese inside is a hard task. There are also no laws for keepign cat's inside or leashed. Try leashing a cat. Can't be done.
> 
> If I undertand the article correctly, the snake was just allowed to roam the backyard? If that was the case, then it's the nsake owners fault for not properly housing the snake.


I highly doubt that the snake was allowed to roam free. How tall of a wall did the guy have if a 13ft snakes couldnt get over it???  Most just from what I see are about 6 foot and thats no challenge for a snake that big.

----------


## sg1trogdor

Also for everyone assuming the snake was just left to roam free outdoors, who said it was.  I read that it was a garden maybe it was some elaborate outdoor enclosure that the owner made and was not as secure as he thought.  Don't believe everything just because its in the news.  Also if it was as simple as the cat jumping over the wall then why didnt the owner simply jump on over to help the cat instead of sitting there and listening to the cat die?  This story makes no sense to me.  Go let one of you snakes loose in your yard and see how long it stays there.

----------


## Hock3ymonk3y

> Apparently none of you have ever owned a cat before. Very few people keep their cat's indoors all the time. And I tell you, it's hard to do. Trying to keep 2siamese inside is a hard task. There are also no laws for keepign cat's inside or leashed. Try leashing a cat. Can't be done.
> 
> If I undertand the article correctly, the snake was just allowed to roam the backyard? If that was the case, then it's the nsake owners fault for not properly housing the snake.


It can and has been done:YouTube - Mean Kitty - Outdoors 8.9.09

----------


## blushingball419

Dr. Del said it perfectly in his e-mail  :Good Job: 

This is a tough issue for me since I (like a few others who have posted) love both snakes and cats. I have one cat of my own and my parents have 7 that are indoor/outdoor (they live in the middle of nowhere though with the closest house a 1/2 mi away). Mine is not used to going outside, though, and I will probably never let her simply because I worry too much. If a cat is used to going outside and likes to do so however, it can be very difficult to restrain them. It can be done, and in some situations probably should be, but they really do enjoy themselves outside and I have no problem with people that allow their cats to roam in relatively safe areas. If you do let them outside, it also can be very hard to enclose them in a yard. Cats can and will find a way over, under or through almost any fence, and I completely sympathize with Wilbur's owners in this case. It doesn't mean that they _should_ have let him out in that kind of situation with neighbors so close (I wouldn't because my mom has horror stories of living in the suburbs and having several of her cats poisoned by the local cat hater), so it is partially their fault for not exercising good judgment, but I at least feel for them and he was a very pretty cat  :Sad:  

The bigger issue I think, is that the owners of the snake left it unsupervised in the yard. That to me is completely irresponsible  :Mad:  The article said that the owners of the cat got no response from the snake owners' home, so they obviously just left that giant snake alone in the backyard!! Yes, the incident actually happened on their property, and yes, the cat probably should have been kept inside, but that doesn't change the fact that they left a giant snake unsupervised, where it could have easily escaped the yard itself, and at the very least caused mass hysteria. ((Maybe they had initially put it inside some sort of enclosure, but it obviously wasn't a very secure one, and they are still irresponsible for not keeping an eye on it))

So, to sum up my rambling: the owners of both animals are equally to blame and it is a horribly unfortunate event. But I definitely agree that they are going _way too far_ with wanting to ban all pythons...that is just ridiculous  :Mad:  People always over-react and I also agree with the dog comparison. It definitely wouldn't have made the news if it was a dog instead, and it frustrates me to no end that the anti-snake people will only use stories like this against us. I feel mostly bad for Wilbur himself though, who, if his owners had any sense, would have been kept inside  :Sad: 

Okay, I think I'm done now  :Razz:

----------

Caskin (08-16-2009)

----------


## Qetu

> Apparently none of you have ever owned a cat before. Very few people keep their cat's indoors all the time. And I tell you, it's hard to do. Trying to keep 2siamese inside is a hard task. There are also no laws for keepign cat's inside or leashed. Try leashing a cat. Can't be done.
> 
> If I undertand the article correctly, the snake was just allowed to roam the backyard? If that was the case, then it's the nsake owners fault for not properly housing the snake.


its people like you that allow there cats to roam the streets and create more..feral cats..and these cats for the most part "get by" and live in the streets but some die because they are not cared for. and every day i see dead cats in the middle of the road. if you own a pet it is your responsibility to care for it and keep it on your property. regardless of the species. end of story. that simple. both owners were careless.

----------


## wilomn

> if you own a pet it is your responsibility to care for it and keep it on your property. regardless of the species. end of story. that simple. both owners were careless.


Blanket statements make me laugh.

----------


## Muze

This is just another example of an ignorant reptile keeper giving the hobby a bad reputation.  Unless I am mistaken, the Burm was roaming around in the backyard??? I would have a very big issue with a neighbor allowing their Burmese Python to roam around unsupervised in their yard (unless it was an enclosed patio, etc.).  I don't care if the cat was indoors or outdoors.  That Burm could probably have made its way into someone else's yard.

I have had cats and never allowed them outside.  I think it is potentially dangerous for the cat and it's not fair to the neighbors.  However, a cat roaming outdoors can be a nuisance.  A Burmese Python roaming outdoors can be lethal.

----------


## MarkS

> Apparently none of you have ever owned a cat before. Very few people keep their cat's indoors all the time. And I tell you, it's hard to do. Trying to keep 2siamese inside is a hard task. There are also no laws for keepign cat's inside or leashed. Try leashing a cat. Can't be done.
> 
> If I undertand the article correctly, the snake was just allowed to roam the backyard? If that was the case, then it's the nsake owners fault for not properly housing the snake.


You're kidding right?  I've had several cats and all of them have been house cats that do NOT go outdoors.  The town I live in even has an ordinance that says that cats are NOT allowed to be outside unattended.  I know many people where I live that have house cats and none of them ever go out.  There is no need for a pet cat to go outside.

----------


## icygirl

Not more bad publicity.....

It's so frustrating when one bozo decides to let his burm run free in his yard unsupervised, and something like this happens, and people start blaming all pythons for being dangerous killers.  :Rage:

----------


## Shawn

I read all of this and all I can do is laugh. IMO all it comes down to is 2 pet owners not taking proper care of their pets . One for not keeping it on its own property and the other for being stupid enough to let a 13 ft burm roam their yard without supervision. neither animal is at fault just the owners.

----------

